# Your spank bike



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Show off your spank bikes! iddning pics, build pics what ever!! Just show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I'm the only one that seems to ride a 26" in my town and we don't have any jumps so riding shots are out but I made some changes to my set-up and will get some shots of it this afternoon.

Where is yours???


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

JGill said:


> I'm the only one that seems to ride a 26" in my town and we don't have any jumps so riding shots are out but I made some changes to my set-up and will get some shots of it this afternoon.
> 
> Where is yours???


 RIGHT HERE!!! hahaha jk
Im waiting the arrival of new parts so when they get here ill send a pic of my fully and hard tail all spank out and contest ready for the season!!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet.....you should have speced the spank green rims!!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

So what is the deal with Spank frames? I mean no disrespect, so please don't take offense. Are they or are they not just a mimic of a Black Market Riot geometry that has a different headtube, lasercut bridges and dropouts? I have heard here and there that the company that was making the Riot overseas simply created the Spank frame and decided to offer wild colors and sell for a different price.

I am pleading ignorance. I am just curious as to the connection between Spank Tweet Tweet frames and BlkMrkt Riot frames. What is the dealy-o?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Its been posted that the same company makes/made both the spank and blkmrkt mass-produced frames. So far, there doesnt seem to be any solid evidence to prove either way.. but it is definitally plausible, and it would not surprise me on bit.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Every time a Spank thread comes up why is it that the Blk Mrkt police seem to show up and shut it down? The geometry similarites and what not seem to cause issues with people.... Can one patent measurements of a frame? I've only been on a dj/urbaning type of bicycle for a little over a year and we have NO scene here so even the bike shops refer to my bike as "that crazy bike" and turns out that I actually had to explain to them what a pivotal seatpost was. Everything is road and high end short travel xc bikes around here so I too am a little ignorant when it comes to prefering one brand to another and little differences in geometry... 

I'm sure it is a "rip-off"... maybe it is, maybe it's not. Whatever, they're reasonably light, the colors are different from most, and none of the cool kids have them yet. I'm not super fond of the way the decals are sprayed over though. The edges of the decals where they were cut show through. Other than that, I love the dropouts which no one else seems to like and I love the the bridges with the stars. I'm super impressed with it and being just over $300 for something different than the majority, Spank gets the thumbs up from me...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

First off I am not the BlkMrkt police (even if A-Grove begs to differ  ). I am just asking what the deal was. I had heard that the frame maker ventured out and used the Riot geometry as a baseline. That is fine with me. I was just wondering if/what the connection is for real, no e-speculation.

Measurements are one thing, but the same exact chainstay and seat stays are another thing. I really like the spank frames. I have no beef with look-alikes or copies at all. I was just wondering from a curiosity point of view. I pleaded ignorance in my first post. Ignorance = un-informed which I am and is why I am asking.

Also what are the specs on Spanks? I see 100% CrMo in all threads and info on their website, but what is that? Straight guage? Butted? Butted top tube only? Again just curious. For the price, I don't think they are butted like the Riot, but I could be wrong. Again just curious.

JGill - For the record yours is the best looking one I have seen so far. The polished is awesome. And matching spokes are the sh!t. Love it.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

JGILL, nice bike:thumbsup: Awesome build you put together. What is the story with bandanas on DJ bikes? Seriously, I don't know. Is it something like hipsters buying ulocks and shoving it in the back of their retardedly tight jeans? What purpose does it serve? Is it cosmetic? I am asking sincerely, not being a smartass. Although, I do think all hipsters can get bent.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

When I was little my stepdad always had a bandana in his pocket for a handkercheif and they have always kind of stuck with me since. (He is also the one that got me into riding and racing bikes) I run in them, ride in them (under my helmet even), and work in them often so I always have one around. The cable hits the front part of the down tube and makes an obnoxious tinging sound that gets old quick. I picked one up on my way out the door and decided to tie the cable down a little ahead of the guide with it and the ting has ceased. 

Oh, and the keys on the carabiner come from my skating days from all the hip pointers I'd take from a crash on my keys. Getting the keys out of your pockets was ideal. My keys used to be on a small chain but alot of places around here don't allow chains on wallets. I guess the bible belt I have to live in for the time being believes that Jesus said chain wallets are unacceptable... Plus I already had a carabiner on my key chain so why not. I saw some construction dude years ago that had his keys on one and I couldn't believe I never thought of it myself, and having some old climbing gear I thought what a great idea... The super short and super skintight jeans actually hinder your movement, so I'm not too sure what the point of that is except 15 year olds don't do their own laundry yet so they grab their sisters pants on the way out before they put their Nike 6.0's on, I guess...

...If you really must know why I choose to do 2 of the 3 things you mentioned...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

What exactly does "getting bent" entail?? Seriously, I have no idea.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

The "get bent" comment is for "hipsters", something not having to do with you.

UrbanDictionary.com; 1. get bent 
Much more subtle than **** you or go to hell, but with all the impact. 

Hipster derelicts just really rub me the wrong way. 

I see what you're saying about the cable tinging on the frame, never thought of that, good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

gop427 said:


> The "get bent" comment is for "hipsters", something not having to do with you.
> 
> UrbanDictionary.com; 1. get bent
> Much more subtle than **** you or go to hell, but with all the impact.
> ...


No worries...

I just never knew what it meant haha.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope there are no hipster derelicts reading this thread!! dear god!

I like spank bikes.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> So what is the deal with Spank frames? I mean no disrespect, so please don't take offense. Are they or are they not just a mimic of a Black Market Riot geometry that has a different headtube, lasercut bridges and dropouts? I have heard here and there that the company that was making the Riot overseas simply created the Spank frame and decided to offer wild colors and sell for a different price.
> 
> I am pleading ignorance. I am just curious as to the connection between Spank Tweet Tweet frames and BlkMrkt Riot frames. What is the dealy-o?


The owner of spank is also part of black market and owns a part of atom lab desighned hayes brakes founded funn and ect... ect... ect... the tweet tweet is the basics of the riot with more technolagy on the inside...


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Spank rools!!!!! They have a super sweet line up of parts and all those parts have so much technology!!!!!!!!!! It is crazy! They are amazing!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Spank USA said:


> The owner of spank is also part of black market and owns a part of atom lab desighned hayes brakes founded funn and ect... ect... ect... the tweet tweet is the basics of the riot with more technolagy on the inside...


Please describe this technology on the inside. I am not here to agrue or disrespect, but you need to explain that a bit. So what are the added benefits of a Tweet over a Riot. It costs less so I have to assume something is different. Is it the same CrMo tubing (as in butted) or something less expensive?? Something different? Simply more frames made at the same factory and yeilding a lower price?? Come on give the goods.


----------



## EverydayCommutr (Mar 8, 2005)

moshelove said:


> I hope there are no hipster derelicts reading this thread!! dear god!
> 
> I like spank bikes.


Nah, there's no fixed-gear material in here. Although I see 24" cruisers being the next thing.... colored skyway mags and cheaper bmx parts just seem to be more economical.

nice build, I'm still deciding if I want a P45 (or any 110 spaced 26" frame) , or a Sunday! Model-C for my needs. I intend to run plegs as well. I've got a 08 General Lee and I'm liking the steep HA's that bmx geometry offers, but I like the bigger wheels of a 24 or 26".


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

So basically the company that manufactured the Riot frames in Taiwan for BlkMrkt decided to remake them and change a few pieces like headube, dropouts and bridges then paint them in different colors and offer them for a bit less money. Did I miss anything?

Again I am not saying anything negative. Nothing wrong with what they did. But to say that they have "better technology on the inside"and not follow up with any details is misleading. Tell me something that I don't know that makes them better? Anything? I can't even find a valid website for Spank that shows the Tweet frame or any specifications.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The lack of readily available information is a little discerning...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

JGill said:


> The lack of readily available information is a little discerning...


www.spank-bikes.com... Nope. Nothing on a Tweet Tweet frame. No specs. No existance of a frame at all except the Smoke and Puff models.:idea:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, officer Black Market (totally kidding man), it's pretty weird I know......Diggin the sh!t out of my frame and stem but I do find it strange that there is no updated info from the company itself. They can't be that small because of the amount of parts and frames they produce... I don't get it. With such sweet frames and parts I would be posting it up everywhere if it were my company. It's all pretty odd...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

They're a fairly popular brand in Europe and they've been around for a while. Their parts get fairly good reviews in MBUK and other Euro magazines. I myself have been on their Subrosa rims for more than a year now with lots of bad landings and they're still going strong. It is a little weird that they don't bother updating their website, though.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nah. It's all good. I really like the Spank frame. I am just one to know everything I can about something. Frame material, country of origin, welding quality, etc. I mean they should have some info on their stuff. You have to go to a frame retailer/distributor to get any information on frame specifications. As long as the bike rides nice then that is all that really matters.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Nah. It's all good. I really like the Spank frame. I am just one to know everything I can about something. Frame material, country of origin, welding quality, etc. I mean they should have some info on their stuff. You have to go to a frame retailer/distributor to get any information on frame specifications. As long as the bike rides nice then that is all that really matters.


Even my lbs' couldn't find much info on them. I had a to ask The Agency silly questions about the frame before I would get one... One site listed the dropouts as 14mm and another 10mm. I saw that one said 150mm spacing, and another 135mm. I couldn't find much on what bb and headset it took. I just guessed by the look of the super small pictures that it was Euro/integrated... Maybe Spank has an up to date catalog but haven't updated their site yet.

But yeah it rides pretty damn nice. Buddy of mine just built up a rigid Riot and he will be in town and I will check that out and compare the two...


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Got this from QBP

Tweet Tweet
100% 4130 CroMoly
69 degree headtube, 70 degree seat tube
Horizontal 10mm dropouts; no provision for derailleur
Disc brake only (IS tabs)

TT (Effective): 21.75 ins
BB Thread Type: English
Steerer Tube: 1-1/8" Threadless
Seat Collar Diameter: 
Seatpost Diameter: 26.8 mm
Headset Type: Integrated, 42.0mm OD, 45 deg bearing (Hiddenset)
Rear Axle Type: 14mm bolt on
Color: Rustproof Black
Fork Travel: 80 - 100 mm
Disc Mount Type: 51mm I.S. Rear
Brake Usage F/R: Rear
Wheel Size: 26"
Weight: 5.5 lbs

The frame almost always seems to be out of stock.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

droptopchevy said:


> *Got this from QBP*
> 
> Tweet Tweet
> 100% 4130 CroMoly
> ...


My point exactly. Only distributors list any info, not the actual company.

How hard is it to post updates to a website? I mean what does 100% 4130 CrMo mean? Butted? Straight guage? 14mm rear drops *AND* Horizontal 10mm dropouts; no provision for derailleur? :nono:

Oh well. I think my point is made. I was hoping the OP would comment with some up to the minute information.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yep, exactly what I ran into...

I'm going to go ride it though, have a good day everyone


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> My point exactly. Only distributors list any info, not the actual company.
> 
> How hard is it to post updates to a website? I mean what does 100% 4130 CrMo mean? Butted? Straight guage? 14mm rear drops *AND* Horizontal 10mm dropouts; no provision for derailleur? :nono:
> 
> Oh well. I think my point is made. I was hoping the OP would comment with some up to the minute information.


I had to log in to get that info, so it's not readily available to the public.:madman:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Spank USA said:


> The owner of spank is also part of black market and owns a part of atom lab desighned hayes brakes founded funn and ect... ect... ect... the tweet tweet is the basics of the riot with more technolagy on the inside...


Seems I have some fires to put out...

He is not part of Blk Mrkt. The coating is high tech...but I'm not sure I would consider that an performance upgrade. Sven the Co-owner is the importer for Blk Mrkt in Germany.

I have owned both bikes...THEY RIDE DIFFERENT. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> Nah. It's all good. I really like the Spank frame. I am just one to know everything I can about something. Frame material, country of origin, welding quality, etc. I mean they should have some info on their stuff. You have to go to a frame retailer/distributor to get any information on frame specifications. As long as the bike rides nice then that is all that really matters.


I can get any info you want...the bike is nice. Most of they new stuff is listed up on Facebook.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

JGill said:


> Even my lbs' couldn't find much info on them. I had a to ask The Agency silly questions about the frame before I would get one... One site listed the dropouts as 14mm and another 10mm. I saw that one said 150mm spacing, and another 135mm. I couldn't find much on what bb and headset it took. I just guessed by the look of the super small pictures that it was Euro/integrated... Maybe Spank has an up to date catalog but haven't updated their site yet.
> 
> But yeah it rides pretty damn nice. Buddy of mine just built up a rigid Riot and he will be in town and I will check that out and compare the two...


No ? was silly. Really, who listed it with 14mm drops and a 150mm spacing? That is jacked.

For everyone, it has 10mm Horizontal drop-outs, a 45/45 headset, 135mm spacing, and a 73mm bb.

I sold my Riot (The beloved star of "Two Bike, One Stand"). My Tweet Tweet arrives today in Black.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> My point exactly. Only distributors list any info, not the actual company.
> 
> How hard is it to post updates to a website? I mean what does 100% 4130 CrMo mean? Butted? Straight guage? 14mm rear drops *AND* Horizontal 10mm dropouts; no provision for derailleur? :nono:
> 
> Oh well. I think my point is made. I was hoping the OP would comment with some up to the minute information.


Most of the up to date stuff is on Facebook. I know the website is in dire need of a makeover. I hate Flash...

The Blk Mrkt Hanger for sure and perhaps the DMR hanger work on the Tweet Tweet. I'm building what is probably the first Tweet Tweet with speeds this week.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The Agency said:


> Most of the up to date stuff is on Facebook. I know the website is in dire need of a makeover. I hate Flash...
> 
> The Blk Mrkt Hanger for sure and perhaps the DMR hanger work on the Tweet Tweet. I'm building what is probably the first Tweet Tweet with speeds this week.


That black will be sweet!!!!! I actually kind of wish I would've went with the black myself...
The hanger off my P1 fit, didn't install or adjust a deraillure though (no geared hub yet!) Can't wait to see a picture of it built up!

Oh, and I don't have a facebook account so no checking that for me...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Facebook? WTF? I am not trying to find my old high school sweetheart! I want frame specs...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Facebook? WTF? I am not trying to find my old high school sweetheart! I want frame specs...


x2 man hahaha!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> Facebook? WTF? I am not trying to find my old high school sweetheart! I want frame specs...


That is the best thing I have read all day. I meant to say that the new stuff is on Facebook...till the new site is up.

You don't need an account to view the Spank page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spank-Bikes/62111541951?ref=mf It's really just a blog.

I'm using the Blk Mrkt Hanger. I post pics soon. The black is sick!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The Agency said:


> That is the best thing I have read all day. I meant to say that the new stuff is on Facebook...till the new site is up.
> 
> You don't need an account to view the Spank page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spank-Bikes/62111541951?ref=mf It's really just a blog.
> 
> I'm using the Blk Mrkt Hanger. I post pics soon. The black is sick!


...coming through again haha! I didn't even try to get on Facebook to check it out. I haven't seen the majority of those pictures anywhere and it was good to get a little idea about the company. Can't wait til the site is updated


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

No worries...that's what I'm here for. To put out Cody's fires! Haha.

I have too wait for a new spindle from Deity so the bike is waiting for parts. They are also sending out a stem. I WANT TO RIDE!!!! I'll post pics soon. My rims should have just come from Taiwan...Black Spikes. 35mm wide! I'm a big boy. Hope to get out of the Clydesdale class this year.

Oh, Demo...the tubeset is butted 4130.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Oh, Demo...the tubeset is butted 4130.


Now your talkin'. Thanks for the info. Now it makes a better picture.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

"Lafonda"










Mine's almost done.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Diggin the rims!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Very nice! Spec's??


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Spank Tweet Tweet
Society Xeno 80mm
Spank Subrosa Rims
Atom Lab Hubs
E13 SST
Kona Wah Wah's
Deity Saddle
Deity Tibia
Deity Stem
Deity Vendetta Cranks
XTR Short cage
XT Shifter
SRAM Cassette and Chain
Intense Micro Knobby
DMR Moto Digger
Avid BB7's
Cane Creek Levers


----------



## schwarzstuka (May 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I only do XC/Trail on a 6" AM bike, thus I shdn't be in a DJ/Park forum in the 1st place. But I am seriously considering abt getting Spank Tweet Tweet rims because it has RED colour and didn't overshoot 600g per rim. It's a vanity/bike theme/weight issue here.

However, Spank Bikes' 2009 catalogue stated that Tweet Tweet rims are meant ONLY, I stress ONLY, for DJ/Slopestyle/Street, not even meant for FR-light, Enduro or Trail. If it can be used for Slopestyle, which is like another form of FR, why can't it be used for anything else? Anyone here understands the irony within? Please please enlighten! Thanks a tonne in advance!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

schwarzstuka said:


> ...However, Spank Bikes' 2009 catalogue stated that Tweet Tweet rims are meant ONLY, I stress ONLY, for DJ/Slopestyle/Street, not even meant for FR-light, Enduro or Trail. If it can be used for Slopestyle, which is like another form of FR, why can't it be used for anything else? Anyone here understands the irony within? Please please enlighten! Thanks a tonne in advance!


That's right and if you even try and use them for something else they send me over to punch you in the head!

Actually...it's a color thing. The Tweet Tweet's were done in the colors that match the other Urban/DJ/Slopestyle stuff. A Tweet Tweet rim is the same as a Subrosa from last year. The Subrosa Evo is 1mm shorter than the Tweet Tweet. The Subrosa EVO is rated for FR-Lite, Urban/DJ/Slopestyle, and Enduro/Epic type riding and so is the Tweet Tweet.

Just like you said, "It's a vanity/bike theme/weight issue here." If you like the red...do it!


----------



## schwarzstuka (May 4, 2009)

Hey, thanks so much to The Agency! Red Spank hoops on the way to my Remedy! Absolutely wicked! I can almost feel the eternal bliss now.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

what is the backend length on these things?

I didn't see it listed above....(I could be blind though)


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

schwarzstuka said:


> Hey, thanks so much to The Agency! Red Spank hoops on the way to my Remedy! Absolutely wicked! I can almost feel the eternal bliss now.


Ha! Nice.



pnj said:


> what is the backend length on these things?
> 
> I didn't see it listed above....(I could be blind though)


Mine is set at 15-9/16". I can't remember Cody's.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sean's Tweet Tweet...


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Those bikes are so shiny, give me one?


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

chain stay length?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

pnj said:


> chain stay length?


Look above the bike photo...



The Agency said:


> Ha! Nice.
> 
> *
> Mine is set at 15-9/16". I can't remember Cody's.*


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

ah! thanks.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

My new tweet tweet. Finished build pics coming soon.









-


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good...can't wait to see the whole rig.

Hey Joel! Where is your new Purple Steed?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

MoreThanARep said:


> Looking good...can't wait to see the whole rig.
> 
> Hey Joel! Where is your new Purple Steed?


It's on it's way homeboy. Hey dude... hate to break it to ya... I'm a skier. Snowboarded two days, skied two days. Man, I love the two plank system. My first rail of the season, nailed it straight, landed switch. Short poles FTW.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

The snow is sooooo dry right now. Too bad I'm packing up al my boards. :madman:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

My dear lord. I'm neither a DJ frame, nor a single speed kinda guy but JGill's chrome piece at the top of this thread is TITS!


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

My Spank Tweet Tweet...enjoy









-








-








-


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Spdu4ia said:


> My Spank Tweet Tweet...enjoy


Hot **** Man - what are you guys using for chain tensioners?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

ouch! that thing is tits!


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks guys.. i love it! Now I just need to practice more so I don't look like a retard on a nice bike


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice ride!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

As it sits now...


----------

